# Homebase Fire, Aylesford, May 2010



## Kent-urbex (May 12, 2010)

*Details*

About 90 firefighters tackled the blaze at South Aylesford Retail Park on Saturday 1st May 12.45 and 17 fire engines and several support vehicles were needed. The fire was brought under control by about 2100 BST . The fire started at Homebase in a centre aisle within the centre of the store and spread to Carpetright, causing 80 shoppers in total and staff to flee as flames ripped through the site. Smoke billowed 50ft into the air and the A20 was closed. Unstable parts of Homebase were demolished on Monday 3rd May. Approximately an hour later, staff at a B&Q store in Larkfield extinguished a fire in the lighting section. On 3 May staff at a B&Q store in Maidstone found a fire prepared in the wood aisle and called police. A man has been charged with attempted arson with intent to endanger life.

As I walked around you can see where the Lawn movers use to stand, garden furniture, the tile aisle. The stairs to the bathroom and kitchen department still stand. Demolision has now started today taking down the front of the building. I also think Members of staff should be commended for their swift actions in evacuating the Homebase store.
The correct P.P.E was worn when visiting

The front of homebase on fire






Front





The side of Homebase on fire





The side after the fire and the Unstable part was demolished





Main Entrance 





Security alarms & Main doors





where the tills use to Stand





The Last full sheet of glass 





T-Shirt





Bath room





the paint aisles





all the diffrent colours of paint





empty tins





garden chimneys 





burn out shelves





Table & Chairs 





*Here are a few images from the Km News paper*
















*© Copyright Kent-Urbex 2010*


----------



## mcspringzy (May 13, 2010)

I love that picture of the melted paint pots on the shelves! I bet there was some heat in there alright! Everything has melted! I assume there were no intact items left lying around? What about the tills and safe?! :O


----------



## Marley85 (May 13, 2010)

i hope now 1 was hurt, i am glad to see a homebase store like this though not a fantastic place to work they dont give a crap about there staff.


----------



## hydealfred (May 13, 2010)

Well thats a strange one - well done, quite a unique take on dereliction.


----------



## mookster (May 14, 2010)

Reminds me of the Cherwell Valley service station fire not so long ago, although that place was totally gutted and probably unexplorable....nice one


----------



## lost (May 14, 2010)

That's a bit different. I don't think I'd go in there myself like, but it's interesting to see photos of.


----------



## beccy (May 14, 2010)

mcspringzy said:


> I love that picture of the melted paint pots on the shelves! I bet there was some heat in there alright! Everything has melted! I assume there were no intact items left lying around? What about the tills and safe?! :O



Aye the paint pots look awesome! 

And you're right - everything has just melted away  Inferno indeed :O


----------



## justcurious (May 14, 2010)

I do like the CAUTION HOT sign above the sinks


----------



## Goldie87 (May 15, 2010)

Something different. Reminds me of when the Leicester B&Q burned down years ago.


----------



## fuzzfacejack (May 23, 2010)

Great shots! I've not seen any aftermath pics my favorite one is the paint cans.


----------



## Kent-urbex (May 23, 2010)

Take a look at my website got some images of items untouched by the fire. i've also got a tour of the shop burnt out on youtube

www.kent-urbex.piczo.com
[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OsOLNTpzS7M[/nomedia]


----------

